# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Blokify Forum >  Any cool updates coming soon?

## JMK

Are there any cool updates coming soon to the Blokify app?  I'd love to see smaller blocks used.

----------


## blokify

Thanks for the interest!  We just updated the app with guided building mode.  You can access guided build mode through "play packs"  - just click on any model to learn how to build.

Best,
Blokify

----------


## DrTool

I'd best try to blokify this place a bit, then.

----------

